# Need A Little Help With A Logan Model 200 Purchase



## Fairbanks (Oct 19, 2014)

Greetings All,

I found a Logan Model 200 for sale and I am considering it as a replacement for my Enco 9X20.  The sales pitch is as follows-

"Logan Metal Lathe for sale.  Nice old lathe, barely used for the last 35 or so years, sat covered up in a friend's garage, maybe used once or twice a year. I bought it to put in my shop but I already have a lathe and no room for this one.   Everything seems tight, has a 3 jaw and a 4 jaw, steady rest, milling attachment and lots of bits and small tooling. 110 volt, just plug it in and go to work. V ways for superior accuracy, gunsmith type tailstock, steel change gears, threading setup, etc. It is about a 10 x 24 inch.  Logan was a top quality lathe.  This is American made, probably from the 50's.  It could stand to be cleaned up and will probably need a new belt.  $1800 cash."

A few pictures-

So what do you think of the price?  Are there any specific problems with this lathe that I need to be aware of?

As always, Thanks in advance!!

Steve


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 19, 2014)

Remember you buy the lathe again if you buy it without tooling. So, you're paying $900 for the lathe. that's a screamin' deal.

Parts are not a problem, Scott Logan of Loganact.com, still supports his family's product.

karl


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 19, 2014)

That price is not too bad, considering what comes with it, but to me it seems a tad on the high side.  $1500 or $1600 would seem more appropriate to me, depending on actual condition. Keep in mind that there is plenty that we cannot see in the photos.

UPDATE - a closer look at the photos reveals that some of the smaller change gears might be missing, at least they don't show up anywhere in the pics. On the other hand, they might be installed at present, and are not visible behind the gear cover.


----------



## Redlineman (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey;

I'd agree with Terry. If there are no missing teeth, not too much lash in the screws, and it runs well and true, I'd offer $1500 but would not be afraid to go a little higher. $1800 might be considered a little high for a change gear lathe that has not undergone restoration. On the other hand, if you've been looking, and good machines are hard to find in your area...


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 19, 2014)

Terry is right that there are some change gears missing ... at least 3. I can count 8 in the photos. Looking at the ad, the gears in the lathe are set up like "Fig three" in the manual, with 16 on the stud and I think 72 on the screw. So you would be missing three, provided there are no duplicates (other than 24 & 32, which had two each supplied). Is this a big deal? Nope, unless you need to turn a thread with a gear you don't have. Can be bought for $20-$30 per gear.

It is a nice looking lathe, and does appear to have been sitting around for a long time. It also appears somewhat early, as it has the early drive box, like Redlineman's. Looks like the half nuts have been replaced at one time (there is an old pair in one of the pics in the ad). Not sure I would like that lever tailstock or not ... never used one. Several accessories, which is good ... if they are in good shape.

Is it a deal ... nope. Is it in the ball park? Maybe, but I too think it is a *little* high (area dependent). If I were in the market ... I would have to consider it.


----------



## Fairbanks (Oct 19, 2014)

Gentlemen,

This is exactly the type of advice that I need- Thank you!

Since posting this topic I have been researching this lathe, if it is as good as its owner says I will try to buy it.  I will probably have to pay close to the asking price.  Good metal lathes are not real common here and usually sell for at least a little more than they might elsewhere.  I am going to have a look at it on Wednesday.

I am looking forward to putting some "American Iron" in my shop!

Steve

A couple more pictures-


----------



## Redlineman (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey;

Like I said, if machines are scarce in your neck, then it is pretty correctly priced. It is not really an early one, as it has the Logan specific (instead of older Wards bits) series "tombstone emblem," and the "closed" headstock with drum switch on the guard frame. It does have the earlier modular countershaft bracket. Surprised you didn't get the serial#? It is most likely 1943>.


Looks like a decent machine.


----------



## Fairbanks (Oct 21, 2014)

OK, So the serial number is 24632.  Looks like this unit was sold in 1944.  Not sure if this adds any new information. I will be inspecting this machine tomorrow morning.

Thanks again for all of your comments.

Steve


----------

